# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  The Street

## Siobhan

I seen adverts for this on BBC and was wondering if anyone is going to watch it. It looks really good and has some top actors in it, Jim Broadbent, Jane Horrocks and Tim Spawls (sp?). It looks like it could be worth watching.

----------


## hazey

> I seen adverts for this on BBC and was wondering if anyone is going to watch it. It looks really good and has some top actors in it, Jim Broadbent, Jane Horrocks and Tim Spawls (sp?). It looks like it could be worth watching.


 I think I will give it a go,I like Jane Horrocks she was brilliant in little voice, I will watch a couple and see what happens. I tuned into waterloo Road,a bit half hearted and really like it. so we will have to wait and she

----------


## Bryan

As Waterloo road did, the stella cast draws me in immediatley, it can only be good...especillay with Carol from Eastenders in one of the episodes!   :Cheer:

----------


## Jojo

I've just seen the episode guides for all of the series and it looks great! I'm definitely going to be tuning in....fantastic casting, great storylines by the look - looking forward to this..

----------


## di marco

not sure whether im going to watch it yet, it does look good though

----------


## alkalinetrio

i will be watching this im looking forward to it!

----------


## Siobhan

Did anyone watch this last night? Some fantastic acting all round and it looks very very good.. will be watching again next week

----------


## Jojo

I watched this - how brilliant!!!

Jumped out of my skin when he knocked Katie over, but wow - the way they showed the familys each going through their own nightmares about the situation.  Though I personally wouldn't have got in the car with him still.  Loved the way Angela made sure he paid in one way or another at the end, especially as he admitted to her that he wasn't looking.  Brilliant stuff - can't wait for next week..

----------


## Siobhan

> I watched this - how brilliant!!!
> 
> Jumped out of my skin when he knocked Katie over, but wow - the way they showed the familys each going through their own nightmares about the situation. Though I personally wouldn't have got in the car with him still. Loved the way Angela made sure he paid in one way or another at the end, especially as he admitted to her that he wasn't looking. Brilliant stuff - can't wait for next week..


yeah I jumped when Katie got hit and I was shocked that Angela did tell her husband in the end... Next week is it focused on the old guy and Sue Johnstons is in it.. what an excellent cast, Jim Broadbent and sue!!!

----------


## Jojo

Fantastic actors, Jim Broadbent and Sue Johnstone - its going to be brilliant.  I love Jimmy McGoverns stuff.

I felt sorry for "Stan" though when they were asking him to read the newspaper headlines - ermm, sorry but a little girl and a car is far larger in size to a small newspaper headline.

Great to see Angela and hubby stay together in the end though - but as it showed, its always the children that get hurt in the end.  That fight in the toilets at school though - it was ok till he hit his head against the wall!! Ouch!

----------


## tania harrop

> Same here Davey.. that smile at the end had me in floods of tears... Tania, you have all good reason to be very proud of your son... Please let Leon know that I thought he was amazing!!


thank you very much, ive told leon what you said he is very pleased, all the family are really proud of him, he is our superstar!!! :Cheer:

----------


## Bryan

just watched last nights episode, and yet again a moving peice of television. it's my second favourite of the series, Bob Hoskins one being my first.

great acting all around especially from the lead, i really did feel for him, and the end was so sweet.  :Smile: 

it's a shame this is the last series of the Street  :Sad:

----------


## Hannelene

This has me hooked I love the street!
Don't want it to end

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Another brilliant episode you just knew what was going to happen when shay was drinking from the coke bottle, I'm surprised Miranda didn't smack Shay at the hospital.

Well done to Leon he was brilliant you all must be so proud.

----------


## Hannelene

It was good 
Jimmy McGovern makes wonderful heartfelt dramas  :Smile: 
The Street is my 2nd fav as I loved The Lakes!

----------


## Bryan

the last ever Street tonight people!!!!  :Sad:

----------


## Siobhan

> the last ever Street tonight people!!!!


I know  :Crying:  :Crying:  but it has Eddie in it..

----------


## Katy

im looking forward Eddie episodes are always good. It is a shame its the last one though. 

I love Jimmy McGovern, im rewatching the Lakes now.

----------


## Hannelene

I will be watching tonight!!

----------


## Katy

I think i have stopped crying now! That was an amazong episode. but one thinkg was bugging me, whose was the Baby? Leannes?

----------


## Siobhan

> I think i have stopped crying now! That was an amazong episode. but one thinkg was bugging me, whose was the Baby? Leannes?


Yeah baby is Leanne's but we didn't see her have it or anything... mind you it has been a year since we were last on the Street

I have just about stop crying now... how amazing, sad and brilliant was that episode!!  :Clap:  :Clap:  Jim mcGovern did it again...

----------

Katy (18-08-2009)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

That was just simply fantastic. Heads and sholders above the rest of any British drama on TV in terms of acting, realism and script. 

Ruth Jones, in particular was exceptional. What a talent. I felt so much sympathy for her character - she displayed the loneliness she felt just through her expressions. That scene in the taxi office the morning after the night before was just so powerful. No dialogue needed. 

I think the wife summed it up perfectly, as to why her husband slept with Sandra when she said "he was a big soft lump that would do anything for anybody".

And the ending had me in absolute floods! Terrific performances. I thought the funeral scenes were spot on in terms of realism and Timothy Spall's speech had me in tears.

I'm sad to see this series go.

That was probably my favourite episode of the whole series. Pure brilliance on every level.

----------

Siobhan (18-08-2009)

----------


## Katy

I agree the emotion that Timothy Spall displayed, it was amazing. 

I think this was my favourite of the whole series.

----------


## Siobhan

I think it was right to end the series this way.. I can't imagine having Eddie without Margie... 

And all because he didn't want to say no twice and let Sandra down..  :Crying:

----------


## Katy

yes i agree, and i also think it had the added effect of already knowing the characters from the first two series, it was so clever the links between them. Like mentioning the lump from series two.

----------


## Hannelene

I cried for this last episode why did it have to end?

----------


## GossipGirl

I heard it was because of the large budget

----------


## Bryan

just been watching the first series on DVD, the episode with Jim Broadbent was simply amazing, really moving, but with some funny moments too. Like when he took the book out from the library about Suicide and the librarian asked who's going to return it  :Big Grin:   :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

my favourite is the last episode in series 2 with Paul, cried for ages after it

----------


## Chloe O'brien

My favourite was the Gina McKee one when her son and his cousin when on a night out.

----------


## Katy

> My favourite was the Gina McKee one when her son and his cousin when on a night out.


Yes, i forgot about that one, they were in Manchester and they got into a taxi it was a boy and his cousin and the one took the blame for the other. That was brilliant, and it had Lorraine AShbourne in it. 

For me my favourite episode was the one in Series one with the footballer, and Jody Latham was the main guy who had a blind father. That was brilliant. 

They were all so good though.

----------


## Bryan

> My favourite was the Gina McKee one when her son and his cousin when on a night out.


that was a good one and such a tough decison for Gina Mckee's character to make, would you sacrifice your nephews freedom for your sons? hmmm. tough one.

----------


## Hannelene

I would love more episodes of this show is it true that there will be no more? Plus does anyone know if these 2 series' are available on DVD?

----------


## Katy

all three are on DVD now, i have them all. 

Me and my friend wathced the first two in a day, well day and a night, it were like we lived on the street.

----------


## Hannelene

Thanks off I go to play.com to have a look as they always have reasonably priced dvds

----------


## Johnny Allen

This has been an excellent series, good to see a decent british drama, Anna Friel's episode was sensational.

----------


## Siobhan

> all three are on DVD now, i have them all. 
> 
> Me and my friend wathced the first two in a day, well day and a night, it were like we lived on the street.


Fantastic.. I only have series 3 to get... I have the other 2 already (part of my SBBB prize, thank you Norman)

----------


## Katy

I need to persuede my sister to watch them, as a drama student i think she should, the actings fantastic.

----------


## Bryan

> my favourite is the last episode in series 2 with Paul, cried for ages after it


just watched this episode, must have missed it when it was aired on tv.

have to say it is simply the best episode of all 3 series of the Street, in my opinion anyway. the performances from Toby Kebbell, who played Paul, and the actress who played the mother of the baby were outstanding. i cried so much near the end.

that episode proved that when it's done right, British drama is second to none. sometimes you dont need big budget OTT american dramas, sometimes two people sat in a room together can make for the most dramatic and moving television.

----------

Siobhan (10-09-2009)

----------


## Siobhan

> I need to persuede my sister to watch them, as a drama student i think she should, the actings fantastic.


Just show her the Paul episode.. seriously it is one the best I have seen.. next to that show her the one in Series 3 with the Nick (Jonas Armstrong) in fact, next time she is over, just have it running in the background... any episode of the 18 will have her wanting to see more..

----------

Katy (10-09-2009)

----------


## Katy

Ill try that, she defintly needs to see it.

----------

